# What Body Wash do you use?



## HairEgo (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm a bit obsessed with different kinds of body washes....I love fruity and tropical scents. This begs the question.....what do you currently use?


----------



## Karren (Mar 23, 2010)

The orange colored one! Lol. Wait... That ran out.. I think its lavender... Yeah.. Same as my shampoo..


----------



## bCreative (Mar 23, 2010)

Something cheap!! I can't really give you anything specific because I'm always changing. I usually go for the shea butter, honey or milk type scents and washes.


----------



## Rebbierae (Mar 23, 2010)

I too usually use what is on sale or what ever catches my eye, but I must say I'm loving the new Dove ones--I just got lemongrass and pineapple (maybe--lemongrass and something), and there are a couple other citrus ones that I love--those are the only ones I've ever tried that I would purchase again. Usually I love to try so many new ones that I never buy the same one twice.


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 23, 2010)

I use KissMyFace body wash. It smells like mint! Divine!


----------



## Abbygalll (Mar 23, 2010)

I've recently been using the Tone Cocoa Butter moisturizing stuff. It comes in a big orange bottle, lmao. I think they have blueberry and something else? But yea - I change a lot too. Caress was my thing for awhile. What I find myself doing is I switch every time in the shower. I usually have at least two body washes in there and I've been using my skin so soft from Avon and the Tone.


----------



## Minka (Mar 23, 2010)

Though it's not really a "wash" it's a shower gel, I do use Markwins Vanilla Snow Shower Gel. I use it because it was cheap when I bought it and smells great!

I also use Alba Botanica's Papaya Mango Cream Body Wash which smells amazing!


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 24, 2010)

I switch so often too....right now in my shower I have Soft Soap Honeysuckle/Orange, Body Shop Banana smoothie, Dove pomegranate and lemongrass.


----------



## esha (Mar 24, 2010)

I don't use one specific type. My mom orders from Yves Rocher constantly (like Avon) and whatever I can find. Currently using Dove.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 25, 2010)

Currently an orchid shower gel from Ushuaia (if that brand is familiar to you). I love its fresh scent ! Before that i had the coconut shower cream from the Body Shop, i should have bought more while it was on sale


----------



## heartofdarkness (Mar 25, 2010)

I use Palmolive Aroma Therapy shower gel with essential oils of lavender, ylang ylang and patchouli.


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 26, 2010)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Currently an orchid shower gel from Ushuaia (if that brand is familiar to you). I love its fresh scent ! Before that i had the coconut shower cream from the Body Shop, i should have bought more while it was on sale



MmMmM I LOVE the Body Shop Coconut shower cream...its divine!


----------



## Bellaluna (Mar 30, 2010)

I love Perlier Honey bath and shower gel/soap. I've been using this for years.


----------



## shoeandpursegal (Mar 30, 2010)

been using suave-cocoa butter


----------



## Doya G (Mar 31, 2010)

i use St Ives Citrus body wash.. it is really very refreshing and leaves the body soft. loooooove it!


----------



## Aib2iy5j (Apr 6, 2010)

Olay .I never get change .


----------



## CoverGirl (May 2, 2010)

Currently it's just the regular Dove body wash. Not too exciting, but I like the smell, and it's supposed to be good for the skin. Not sure if I can tell the difference!


----------



## Bec688 (May 2, 2010)

I use Dove's triple moisturising body wash. It's so lovely and creamy and it has a soft almost powdery smell to it once you have dried off.


----------



## xjackie83 (May 2, 2010)

Dove Beauty Bar. I prefer bars over bottles.


----------



## Imprintwilight (May 2, 2010)

I use what I believe to be Caress (I pour it into a dispenser because I'm a lazy shower person so i have no idea) in the Silkening cashmere scent


----------



## Anissa (May 2, 2010)

I buy a different one each time, the problem is that the process is kinda slow because I have to wait until I finish the first bottle before moving on to the next one. At the moment I am using Olay moisture ribbons...the orange one, mandarin oil i think...I like the way it smells but the texture is way too slippery. :/ Unfortunately I am not even halfway through, but I am looking for suggestions as to what to buy next.


----------



## divadoll (May 3, 2010)

I usually buy whatever is on sale but I will pick up something that smells like pink grapefruit whenever I get the chance. Its my fave!


----------



## ZsaZsa (May 3, 2010)

I usually use Caress, but I just bought soft soap body wash, it seems to work pretty good but the scent doesn't seem to last as long as the caress.


----------



## divadoll (May 3, 2010)

Originally Posted by *ZsaZsa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I usually use Caress, but I just bought soft soap body wash, it seems to work pretty good but the scent doesn't seem to last as long as the caress. The scents all get confused if it lingers too long especially if you wear perfume and deodorant. I do like the soft soap green tea one. the smell on that one lasts longer... longer than I'd like anyways. People at work complain when you come to work with too many scents.


----------



## lilscorpio (May 7, 2010)

Right now Im using Dove Cream Oil...Its the one that has cocoa butter in it...It smells sooo good and lathers up really well.


----------



## totta (Jul 30, 2010)

i use coconut body wash from yves rocher


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 31, 2010)

I was sniffing different kinds the other day in Walmart haha. Got a few weird looks. Anyways I decided on the Dial Soy and Almond Milk Body Wash. Boy it smells good and it's really moisturizing. It's the healthy moisture kind.







(ignore that two pack dot lol )


----------



## magosienne (Jul 31, 2010)

Weleda showergels/creams. My whole family's been using that for months now, and we have so much eczema issues we are happy we've finally discovered a really gentle formula.

The only thing with them is they're more concentrated so i like to use a bath lily rather than a washcloth.


----------



## wannabepoet (Aug 1, 2010)

i have found the best thing for my skin lately is dial yogart/honey/vanilla body wash. it smells good, lathers good and my skin feels soft afterwards.


----------



## SorayaNY (Aug 2, 2010)

juara candlenut shower gel I love the tropical smell!!!!!! and it leaves my skin is so soft


----------



## Ari1202 (Aug 2, 2010)

I use SUAVE OCEAN BREEZE

love smelling like the ocean


----------



## LexiShine (Aug 2, 2010)

Hempz body wash is really good. I love the Jasmine Peach one. It smells yummy. I buy it from Lotion Source.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Aug 4, 2010)

ive been using softsoap coconut scrub/bw...btw if you like tropical you'd love tahitian renewal by caress, if you havent tried it yet lol


----------



## Shelley (Aug 5, 2010)

I like Dove Sensitive Skin body wash and The Body Shop Coconut Shower Cream.


----------



## kayleigh83 (Aug 8, 2010)

I love scented stuff but I started to figure that since I love wearing perfume the most, having too many scented things on my would just start conflicting! And it works out perfectly because my new HG body wash is just soap scented! It's the Dove Deep Moisture body wash... it's SO creamy and it just lathers up like crazy. The littlest amount will cover my whole body and it doesn't do that annoying thing where you run out of bubbles halfway through and have to put more on your washcloth/loofah. My skin feels SO soft after using it and it just has this nice soft soapy scent.

&lt;3


----------



## vicky1804 (Aug 22, 2010)

Im using 2 body washes atm Snow Fairy and The Joy of Jelly also 2 soaps Rock star and Porridge all from Lush I just switch between them depending on what I want.


----------



## selene (Sep 11, 2010)

I have really bad allergies, and very sensitive skin, so it's cetaphil cleanser (the orig) or aveeno skin relief body wash (both fragrance-free) for me.

I am one of those people that can't stand it when co-workers come to work drenched in scent, or mulitple scents.



It is unbelievable how much scent some ladies wear, however the worst offenders seem to be females 40 yrs of age and up (at least where I work).


----------



## flipshawtii (Sep 11, 2010)

Is it bad that I use _shampoo_? Our body produces little hair, so I can't really find the wrong in that. My whole family uses shampoo.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 12, 2010)

Depends on what shampoo. It can be drying on more sensitive parts of your body. I do it the other way around... I use soap for shampoo. I make homemade castile soap and it is great for hair because it doesn't strip the oils and make it all dry. With shampoo, I NEED conditioner, with castile soap made with coconut, olive and castor oils, I don't need it.

I scent it with rosemary, lavender and sandalwood essential oils.


----------



## jadamiranda (Oct 12, 2010)

I use Johnson and Johnson's body wash with jojoba oil.  Feels good on my skin.


----------



## SuperficialSyd (Oct 13, 2010)

Melon dacquari by Philosophy. It smells SO GOOD! I also love it as a shampoo


----------



## KaraW (Oct 19, 2010)

Butterfly kisses by bath and body works!


----------



## waterindesert (Oct 20, 2010)

I agree with this lady. This really smells good and makes you feel like fresh.

 



> Originally Posted by *Johnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use KissMyFace body wash. It smells like mint! Divine!


----------



## xjackie83 (Oct 20, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *xjackie83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Dove Beauty Bar. I prefer bars over bottles.



I've switched.  Dove was ok for me in the summer, but once the weather started getting cooler my skin got so dry.  Even my SO commented about how dry my skin was.  I switched to Olay Quench and so far it's really moisturizing my skin.  I hate dry winter skin.


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 23, 2010)

My very favorite body wash is Dove, Im especially loving the pomegranate one right now!


----------



## beautytobsess (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm using Body shop body wash, strawberry flavor...smells great..


----------



## Shelley (Nov 1, 2010)

I use Dove bodywash for sensitive skin (unscented formula) or The Body Shop Coconut Shower Cream.


----------



## Asocialisten (Nov 10, 2010)

I alternate between one that smells like coconut from Yves Rocher, and one with aloe vera from Matas. Both smell great.


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 10, 2010)

I just ordered Weleda Pomegranate Wash and I'm interested to see how it is. I'm using the pomegranate body oil by the same line and I'm liking the scent. I also use Burt's Bees Exfoliating Body wash and it's great.


----------



## magosienne (Nov 11, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *Reija* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just ordered Weleda Pomegranate Wash and I'm interested to see how it is. I'm using the pomegranate body oil by the same line and I'm liking the scent. I also use Burt's Bees Exfoliating Body wash and it's great.



Oh i'm sure you will love it ! I find the texture is a little more rich than the other shower creams, if you tried them (if not, you should). I'm not that familiar with the other pomegranate products but i think the scent is the same.

I'm currently using a shower gel by Bourjois, an ecological and natural line of body wash i found recently. This is a great find because it's cheaper than what the healthfood stores offer, it's soft on your skin, foams really well, is rinsed easily and after 2 months i still have some product left in the bottle. Even my Weleda stuff doesn't last that long !


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Nov 11, 2010)

I love vanilla and chocolate smells in the winter. 
 



> Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a bit obsessed with different kinds of body washes....I love fruity and tropical scents. This begs the question.....what do you currently use?


----------



## Tokallini (Nov 12, 2010)

I use  natural or organic body wash and add "gugo" bark, the natural saponin. This is great for pH balance.

Search "gugo" bark for more information. There's a lot of natural product out there that contains "gugo" bark.

You can add this to your favorite hair and body wash.

No pH stripping, great for treated hair.


----------



## mickey1962 (Nov 12, 2010)

Philosophy "begin again"


----------



## akathegnat (Nov 12, 2010)

Palmers Cocoa Butter wash...love the smell.  I have skin issues with glycerin and this is one of the few without it. Love it.


----------



## Chococatluva (Nov 18, 2010)

I use the Sephora Brand Apple and Pomegranate body wash!! I love it, the scent is spot on and doesn't smell fake at all. I'm a body wash fan too!


----------



## rrcc (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm really loving pomegranate  body wash and body butter from bath and body works. I love love this pomegranate line. They smell so nice. I think they changed the packaging a little bit, still smell as good as before.


----------



## SadAng3l (Feb 2, 2011)

The Body Shop do some really nice shower gels/body wash. At the minute im using their strawberry body wash, it smells really good. Also the coconut one is nice too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Maris Crane (Feb 9, 2011)

Cetaphil Eczema Wash.


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 10, 2011)

Right now I have Philosophy's Luscious Lime Shower Gel and it smells soooo good!  The scent lingers in my room for about an hour and its so fruity!!!!  I also have the Juicy Pomegranate locked and loaded ready to take over when the Lime runs out. I just LOVE their stuff!!!!!


----------



## Maris Crane (Mar 10, 2011)

Recently, Kings &amp; Queens Aztec Vanilla Pear. Smells nice, but not too lingering, and it doesn't seem to irritate my skin.


----------



## salome (Mar 13, 2011)

I love love love Body Shop's body washes. They smell divine, last for a long time and hydrate nicely my skin. Right now I am using two: Satsuma and Moringa. My favourite one, Neroli, was discontinued I'm afraid  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katana (Mar 13, 2011)

Ivory or bar soap.


----------



## DonnaJ (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm not particular, whatever is on sale at the time. I've got a Tone one in the shower now and have a Nivea one in the cupboard up next. They were both clearanced out at CVS, so why not? I'll also use bar soap, I like to go to fairs in the summer where people sell homemade stuff and get goats milk and/or oatmeal bar soap then.


----------



## jeanarick (Mar 14, 2011)

I really like Softsoap pomegranate and mango. It's affordable smells yummy and lathers great.


----------



## ZsaZsa (Mar 21, 2011)

I just started using bodycology in White Gardenia and it smells so good!


----------



## haleysmith (Mar 21, 2011)

Has anyoane tried the Cleopatra's bath? It's with milk and honey, before a peeling with salt and cream...


----------



## SassyAuburn (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm usually a fan of my "scent of the month" from Bath and Body Works. I will get the shower gels because I like how they clean and smell. They often have good deals on them too, and now the men's scents are included in their sales too. I once tried the Oil of Olay body wash with ribbons thanks to a sample I was sent in the mail. It REALLY softened my skin and I liked the scent very much. If I got a good deal on it someplace, I'd buy that one without hesitation.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 26, 2011)

My favorite of all time is the AVON Skin So Soft Original body wash and oil.  Its my fall back and always keep it in stock.

Im a seasonal girl, in the winter I go for the amber and brown sugar scented washes/lotions and in the summer/spring I love the citrus scents... AVON's lemon sugar is great, and I love the Bath and Body Works line too.


----------



## SassyAuburn (Mar 26, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im a seasonal girl, in the winter I go for the amber and brown sugar scented washes/lotions and in the summer/spring I love the citrus scents... AVON's lemon sugar is great, and I love the Bath and Body Works line too.



I love Avon's Lemon Sugar scent too. Citrus scented body products are awesome in the summer. They have a new one out called Apple Peony which is really fresh. Perfect for Spring (or in regards to my weather here in Upstate NY...the Spring we WISH we had!!)  My latest favorite from Bath &amp; Body Works is called "Carried Away". Strong notes of fresh raspberries, vanilla and spring florals. I really like it a lot!!


----------



## SarahNull (Mar 27, 2011)

I use a lot of Philosophy products. Currently my favorite is Philosophy 3-in-1 in Cinnamon Buns. I have a few others in the bathroom, but I tend to use this one the most. It is my favorite.


----------



## Coyieworld (Mar 27, 2011)

I typically use bath products that are beneficial for my skin. Depending on the weather and other factors, I tend to use one that's best. Right now I am in New York and it is freezing! Since thats the case, I am using Dove's Supreme Oil. The cold weather is drying on the skin! And to keep my skin hydrated, this works sook good. I definitely recommend it.


----------



## tiarra (Mar 27, 2011)

All Bath and Body Works, all the time. I just bought some Be More Pacific Shower Cream from their spa line that I'll be using soon. But right now, I have Sweet Pea Shower Gel in my shower.


----------



## Nausicaa (Mar 27, 2011)

I absolutely love the smell of Caress in Cashmere Luxury. I can't seem to find that particular scent anymore, but Tahitian Renewal is awesome too! Lately, though, I've just been using Lush soaps like "Honey I Washed the Kids" in the shower.


----------



## Amber204 (Mar 27, 2011)

The Philosophy collection from Sephora are my number one vices and they are not cheap, they also have there own brand that is half the price and just as divine. Lately I have been using Vanilla sugar from bath &amp; body and cranberry from the body shop. I used to use skin so soft from avon as a teen and might order some more soon, they didn't have much of a smell then but my skin was never dry.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tismama (Mar 28, 2011)

i am currently using Philsophy Melting Marshmellos, but I love Victoria's Secret shower gel in Pure Seduction and anything Bath and Body Works


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 28, 2011)

Im going to have try this one out! Thanks!



> Originally Posted by *SassyAuburn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They have a new one out called Apple Peony which is really fresh.


----------



## LISAGRAHEK (Mar 29, 2011)

I work out a lot so I use the grapefruit scented body clear body scrub by Neutrogena.  It smells great and keeps my skin clear without drying it out.


----------



## cutegirl820 (Apr 8, 2011)

hmm.....i always use dove body wash....its nice...






waxtips


----------



## Amber204 (Apr 8, 2011)

I always stock up on tons of bath and body stuff when it's on sale, right now I have a vanilla sugar or something, and a guava pinapple going I like to alternate lol! My favorite is that vanilla bean noel wish I had some left!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vanessamadeup (Apr 25, 2011)

At the moment I am just using something cheap that doesn't smell spectacular, but it makes my skin _super_ soft.

You know what I wish they would bring back so badly though? Tone in Water Lily and Sugar Cane! It smelled *heavenly*! And so cheap! 





If they ever do bring this back, or something similar comes out, I'm going to stock up like Y2K all over again!


----------



## ivette (Apr 30, 2011)

i use dove bodywash with nutrieum.  i like it because its creamy and has a fresh scent.  i've also used a bodywash from philosophy's line which is really good, but

kind of expensive.


----------



## ivette (Apr 30, 2011)

i use dove bodywash with nutrieum.  i like it because its creamy and has a fresh scent.  i've also used a bodywash from philosophy's line which is really good, but

kind of expensive.


----------



## ls820 (May 8, 2011)

i've been using Diana B. omggg its so luxurious! it smells like figs and cinamon, my mum and i loveeee it!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 8, 2011)

I usually use fruity smelling shower gels or whatever is on sale but then I went to costco and bought a bulk thing of Irish Spring bar soap so I've been using that for the past like 6 months


----------



## lr61965 (Jul 26, 2011)

I only use Estee Lauder , Victora Secret  products only their the best .

Sincerely, Lisa


----------



## chichichobits (Jul 26, 2011)

I use different kinds depending on my mood but here are some favorites: Caress , Victoria's Secret, Neutrogena, and Carol's Daughter


----------



## edwardsleta (Jul 30, 2011)

I used Old Spice Body Wash for a while. It has a nice scent.


----------



## Mitch (Aug 1, 2011)

In our home, we all use Vaseline Healthy Nourish body wash. I also love anything from Bath and Body Works along with The Body Shop. Two thumbs up!


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Aug 1, 2011)

I have way too many to list.  But I just got a new one from Sephora for my Birthday.  I got the Philosophy Birthday Cake Shampoo, body wash and bubble bath all in one.  It smells good enough to eat, but I haven't used it yet.  I just got a new loofah, too, so it will be nice to have a new loofah to go with my new scent!


----------



## andcar (Aug 3, 2011)

I love fruity/tropical ones too!! I go threw with body washes like I do shirts, in my shower currently I have 4. But lately (for 3 weeks now) I've been using Caress: Evenly Gorgeous Exfoliated Beauty Burnt Brown Sugar &amp; Karite Butter body wash. It smells SOO good &amp; lasts all day long!!! 






-bought it at Wal Mart.


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Aug 9, 2011)

Yves Rocher has been frequent in my purchases but I get a different one every time I go shopping


----------

